

Is it just me or has TechCrunch become FacebookCrunch? - tyohn


======
nextparadigms
It's not just you. I still believe they are mostly "responsible" for inflating
Facebook's valuation from $20 billion to $80 in a matter of months, with all
their posts about Facebook's valuation increasing, therefore creating a
feedback loop, where one more post raised their value higher, and so on.

They are the only site around that uses Facebook comments from what I've
noticed, and many people stopped going there because of that. And their
stories lately on Facebook do seem extra sensational.

I don't think Techcrunch has any credibility left. They're clearly picking
winners and taking sides with certain startups on their site.

